

Are Submissions private? - yoava

I have just posted a link. I personally can see it in the newest page. However, if I am using another user (or anonymous) I cannot see the link. What&#x27;s happening? Is there some approval process to be able to post for hacker news?
======
ColinWright
I speak with no inside knowledge ...

There are sites that have been determined to be an excellent predictor of low
quality. Sometimes these sites have good articles, but overall, the judgement
has been that it is better simply to mark all submissions from those sites as
DOA.

From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
:

    
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us
        something (e.g. to ask us questions about
        Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about
        moderation). If you want to say something
        to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com

------
wglb
There isn't an approval process, but the submissions of wix.com are getting
marked as dead. Ask hn@ycombinator.com (which you can see a link to at the
bottom of the page marked "Support") for questions of this sort.

------
kw71
Turn on showdead and it will appear.

